# If you like meat, you need to check out this place.



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Tina took me out to dinner last night to this awesome restaurant called Texas de Brazil. Now if you are a meat lover, as I am, you will love this place.

First off, they have a fifty item salad bar which includes sushi, salmon, assorted cheeses and meats. But it's still salad. You bring a plate to your table and they give you a colored disc. Looks like a coaster. Green on one side and red on the other side. If you flip it to green, guys come to your table with different meats on skewers. Everything from Leg of Lamb to Fillet Mignon and everything in between. I think I ate about three pounds of meat last night. Oh yeah, they also bring you garlic mash potatoes and fried plantain. And don't get me started on the deserts...

If you find one in your neighborhood, definitely check them out. A little pricey, but well worth the money...

And one more thing. Ours has a cigar bar inside as well...

Here is a link to their website

Link to coupons You get coupons for free dinner on your birthday, and I just got one for 50% off a dinner.

Enjoy.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

They have a place like this in KC,MO that is a Brazilian Steakhouse,,,OMG,,,the place is amazing with more meat to eat than you can even believe. Everything you mentioned is the same,,,it's a place where Caligula would be impressed.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

We have a place like that here called Rios


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Got one in Biloxi,MS at the Imperial Palace Casino and Resort called Carnival de Brazil. Very high class type of place where reservations are pretty much mandatory if you want to eat and you better be dressed nicely or they will nicely ask you to leave. Believe me, I get my $70+ worth and catch up the slack of my girl in that place. Its like a buffet of fine meats,except you don't have to ever get up! Ever had a carmelized sugar encrusted grilled pineapple? YUM!
We go there about every three months usually stay the night afterwards.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Cigary said:


> They have a place like this in KC,MO that is a Brazilian Steakhouse,,,OMG,,,the place is amazing with more meat to eat than you can even believe. Everything you mentioned is the same,,,it's a place where Caligula would be impressed.


Gary,

I thought you were talking about me. You know how much I LOVE meat...;-)


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

We have this here where I live: Home :: Fogo de Chao Fogo De Chao, sounds exactly the same! Except I think it's only about 25-30 bucks a head there. Probably because I don't drink though. To the vegetarians out there, WE HAVE CANINE TEETH AND LACK OF A FUNCTIONING APPENDIX FOR A REASON! =D


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Now that would be well worth checking out, thanks!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have one of them in the chicagoland area. I have never been to it but have heard great things about it. I was at a place that had the same concept but it wasnt open for very long. I cant even remember the name. 

These type of restruants are great


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

We don't have one of those in Houston. We have a Fogo de Chao which is the big name on here. But I did a search and came up with at least 6 other places. Houston does not lack when it comes to good places to eat. Think I will try one on my birthday!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

...I love living in the "greater" Philadelphia region... And NYC is just a few hours north. Good food, cigars, and women is ALL I need. AM I RIGHT? o wait I also need my car. and money to pay for all of this. 'cept women. I don't pay for that. =D


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I had dinner at the Vegas location. Food was outstanding! I don't recall there being a cigar lounge there but I could be wrong.


----------



## X2187 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> They have a place like this in KC,MO that is a Brazilian Steakhouse,,,OMG,,,the place is amazing with more meat to eat than you can even believe. Everything you mentioned is the same,,,it's a place where Caligula would be impressed.


Do you remember the name of this place? Might have to try it out on our next trip to KC.

There's a place called Porkys Blazin Bar BQ in Grain Valley, MO, just east of KC. They have the best brisket I've ever had! Their sauce is mighty fine too. They're only open Fri, Sat, Sun, but well worth it if you're ever in the area. We bring back about 10lbs every time we go up there.


----------



## Brodeurman69 (Aug 28, 2006)

This sounds like an awesome place. How much did the dinner cost you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

eyesack said:


> ... 'cept women. I don't pay for that. =D


Wanna bet!? lol


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> Wanna bet!? lol


Touche my friend! Right, that Tiffany's necklace, free car-details, food, clothes, (insert laundry list of random other female amenities here) man I'm glad I'm not the bread-winner for once! It's kind of nice!

Brodeurman, the place I was talking about has about a base cost of 25-30 bucks a person, not including alcohol, I think.


----------

